
Show HN: MindHappy is for reminding yourself of all good things happening to you - lucjac
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mindhappy-gratitude-journal/id1379914344
======
lucjac
Hey HN! MindHappy is for reminding yourself of all good things that are
happening to you every day! Writing down three things that made you happy
every day can make a difference! ios:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mindhappy-gratitude-
journal/id...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mindhappy-gratitude-
journal/id1379914344) android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mind.happy...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mind.happy.gratitude.journal)

